# Lake Sinclair Night Tournament Schedule-- Baldwin Backlashers



## superchevy2 (Apr 1, 2011)

little river park, lake sinclair
6 P.M. - 1 A.M.
$50 per boat
max. 2 people per boat
no alcohol
5 fish limit- 1 oz penalty for dead fish
all state game and fish laws will be observed
registration begins at 5pm
80% payback ,1 in 5
Tournament Dates:  April 23
April 30
May 7
May 14
May 28
June 4
June 11
June 25
July 9
July 23
July 30
August 6
August 13
August 27
September 10 6pm- 2am $100 entry fee


----------



## superchevy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## mase088 (May 17, 2011)

If anyone needs a co-angler for any of these, let me know.


----------



## B@ssAss@ssin (May 26, 2011)

These tournaments open to anyone?


----------



## nosfedgta (May 28, 2011)

yes they are


----------



## jaybo81 (Jun 19, 2011)

btt


----------



## B@ssAss@ssin (Aug 13, 2011)

What have the winning weights averaged for these tournaments over the last couple of months? Also, what has the turnout been like? Finally, I'm assuming takeoff is from little river marina?


----------

